# Consultant Engineer for Africa



## tbiyss (Oct 24, 2013)

Dear all,

I' m considering relocating to South Africa for a sale consultant engineer position for Oil and Gas Industry. 

My main responsibilities would be to travel for business to different customers in South Africa and West Africa. (Congo, Tanzania, Angola, Nigeria, Western Sahara, etc) and maintain the existing business and find new business. 85% of the time travelling.

Home location will be Johannesburg. 
Medical care, car, telephone included. 
I will have to rent a place in a safe area.

How much salary should I ask for?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

That is like asking how long is a piece of string.
You would need a work permit and I don't know what the situation would be if you are out of the country 85% of the time - I think there are restrictions on the amount of time you may be out of the country.
Having said that:
1. To cover basic standing outgoings every month seems about R15000. That excludes rent, entertainment and transport.
2. Rent can be from R5000 permonth to <pick a number>, typically around R7000 in a reasonable are. The higher the rent the 'safer' the area typically.
3. Cars are expensive to buy and to run.


----------



## tbiyss (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the answers. I know is a difficult questions. I'm just wondering what;s the salary of a technical sale engineer in South Africa which also has to travel to other African countries. 

If any other info may help please ask for it.


----------

